# Sweet rub/sauce



## eppo (May 6, 2012)

I've been using jeffs rub and sauce for my ribs, they turn out fantastic. But now I'm looking for something different. Anyone have a tried and true recipe for a more sweet rub?
My thoughts are if I had a sweeter rub, I could glaze it with honey?
Any help would be great.
Thanks
Joe

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2k9k (May 6, 2012)

Not a rub but here's a foiling juice/glaze that sounds pretty sweet:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 6, 2012)

Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Anything else, just ask...JJ

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.


----------



## africanmeat (May 6, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Anything else, just ask...JJ
> 
> Mild Bubba Q Rub
> 
> ...


Sound great i will try this one thanks JJ


----------



## john1916 (May 6, 2012)

That looks awesome, definately going on the next butt


----------



## eppo (May 7, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Anything else, just ask...JJ
> 
> Mild Bubba Q Rub
> 
> ...


do you think this will work well with a honey glaze? I think i saw someone do that on MVF once, so i've been looking to try it out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2012)

It absolutely works with a Honey Glaze. This is the one I use. It can be made with Honey, Cane Syrup , Dark Corn Syrup or Maple Syrup... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj    Post your recipe when you make it...JJ


----------



## eppo (May 8, 2012)

Definitely going to try yours, using Honey. Thank you for the recipe, from what I've seen your recipes are awesome.

going to do some spare ribs on Saturday using my new Mini-WSM. First try with charcoal.

Wish me luck. Hoping to get a better smoke ring than i have using my propane vertical smoker.

Thanks again!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2012)

Anytime my friend and thank you for the compliment...Good luck with your Smoke!...JJ


----------

